# Nice limit of reds 1/10/13



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

Launched in the kayak early, around 6:00am caught a few dinks on a 1/8 oz bugg, and 1 slot at 22" on a salt assassin 4". Around 10:30 started a drift out in the bay and landed 2 nice reds back to back. 1st one went 27" and second 25"(caught this one on a ttf hackberry hustler.

My buddy woody also caught a 25" red within a minute of me getting my 27"er. Woody also got a nice 22" flatty around 7:15am on a tandem shad rig.

Caught 11 reds all together 4 slot and the rest were little rats.

Great day on the water, I'll put some video up as soon as I can manage to upload it on YouTube


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)




----------

